

Ask HN: What do people think of Microsoft? - haack

Just received an offer from Microsoft and was curious to know what everyone thought of it, especially in comparison to other big techs.<p>Particularly interested in thoughts on the Satya Nadella era.
======
RNeff
Microsoft shut down its Research Lab in Silicon Valley. The staff included two
Turing Award recipients.

The Computer Science Research community was unhappy:
[https://thmatters.wordpress.com/2014/10/14/letter-re-
closing...](https://thmatters.wordpress.com/2014/10/14/letter-re-closing-of-
microsoft-research-silicon-valley/)

Microsoft responded with:
[http://blogs.msdn.com/b/msr_er/archive/2014/10/21/harry-
shum...](http://blogs.msdn.com/b/msr_er/archive/2014/10/21/harry-shum-open-
letter-to-academic-research-community.aspx)

------
walshemj
They lost out by not getting Alan Mulally and if your senior manger totally
screws up a softball Q at an internal meeting like Mr Nadella did - you have
messed up big time.

Board should have dumped him quickly over that- sorry to be brutal but at that
level you have to be on your A game all the time.

------
MichaelCrawford
They have abusive employment practices. My manager started looking for reasons
to fire me, for example he scheduled a "stand up" at eight in the morning, in
a conference room far from my office, with just one other person who had
nothing to do with our project.

------
jgeorge
Got acquired, worked there a couple of years, didn't enjoy it. The performance
review cycle is a train wreck.

